

Show HN: InstaBail – An app to help you instantly bail on your mates - jsingleton
https://instabail.uk/

======
jsingleton
I've made an offline mobile web app that generates random excuses and easily
lets you share them (via email, SMS, WhatsApp and Twitter). It uses real-time
train delay information for more realistic bails. Would like to know what you
think.

